# Lohnt sich eine Hybridfestplatte?



## fensterkiller (8. Juli 2013)

Lohnt sich eine Hybridfestplatte in meinem Gaming-PC? Ich kenn mich leider mit HHDs nicht so aus, also wollte ich hier mal fragen. Sind Hybridfestplatten günstiger als SSDs?


----------



## Abductee (8. Juli 2013)

Eine Hybridfestplatte lohnt sich eigentlich nur in Einsatzgebieten wo nur ein SATA-Anschluss vorhanden ist. 
Laptop oder einem "All in One" zum Beispiel.
Bei einem normalen Desktoprechner ist eine richtige SSD + (alte/langsame/ausgemustertrte/leise) HDD empfehlenswerter.

Sie sind günstiger, allerdings leisten sie nicht das gleiche wie eine SSD.


----------



## fensterkiller (8. Juli 2013)

Aber eine SSD ist so teuer!


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Juli 2013)

Günstiger als SSDs sind in GB/€ gesehen im Massenspeichersegment nahezu alle Datenträger, auch Hybridfestplatten.

Wenns dir aber um Spiele geht ist der Vorteil einer solchen Platte sehr gering. An den fps ändert sich rein gar nichts und da eine Hybridfestplatte auch nicht "raten" kann welche Daten schnell benötigt werden werden auch die ladezeiten erst dann kürzer sein wenn du das gleiche Spiel/den gleichen Level mehrmals hintereinander laden musst (weil erst dann die nötigen Daten im "SSD-Teil" der Platte lagern).
Diese Platten sind bedingt sinnvoll wenn man beim Arbeiten etwa immer die gleichen Programme und Funktionen in seiner täglichen Routine benötigt. Das funktioniert bei Spielen zwar in begrenztem Maße auch, rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach aber den Mehrpreis nicht.



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Aber eine SSD ist so teuer!


 
Nunja, Leistung gibts eben nicht geschenkt. Wenn du 500PS in deinem Auto haben willst kostet das auch mehr Geld als wenn 70PS ausreichen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2013)

Dann versuche doch mal dein Glück in der Bucht oder hier auf dem Marktplatz. Gemessen an der Größe bleibt eine SSD teurer aber dafür bekommst du ja was geboten. Hybrid würde ich mir aber eher verkneifen


----------



## Heretic (8. Juli 2013)

Hi,

Du wirst hier hoechstwahrscheinlich unterschiedliche meinungen hoehren.
Jedoch bin ich der meinung.

Wenn schon ne 500gb(oder mehr) vorhanden ist. Direkt auf SSD umsteigen (z.B Samsung 840)

Die hybride modelle koennen sich zwar sehen lassen nagen aber am p/l verhaeltniss durch ihr verspaetetes erscheinen.

Wenn da dann schon genug speicher da ist lohnt das nicht als "aufruestung". 

Bei neukauf kann man es machen. Je nach buget nutzungsweise usw kann man da aber ggf auch schon ne große SSD nehmen.

Preislich sind HDDs am guenstigsten. Dann kommen hybriden und dann SSDs (Preis/GB)

MfG Heretic


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Juli 2013)

@TE
Ich würde von Hybridplatten abraten, die sind nur sinnvoll wenn viel Speicherplatz gebraucht wird, aber dennoch nur ein Slot für eine Platte zur Verfügung steht (Laptop).
Aber dies kann nur ansatzweise den Flair einer SSD erzeugen, eine echte SSD ist eine ganze Ecke beeindruckender, das Gefühl bzw die Beschleunigung ist unvergleichlich auf dem Speichermarkt.
Mein Tipp, kaufe dir eine Sasmung840 SSD, die ist in so ziemlich allen belangen an der Spitze.
@Heretic
Im Kriegsfuß mit den Umlauten, oder hast du diese Tasten alle beschädigt


----------



## Heretic (8. Juli 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5439300 schrieb:
			
		

> @Heretic
> Im Kriegsfuß mit den Umlauten, oder hast du diese Tasten alle beschädigt


 
Ueberhaupt nicht. 
Du hast soeben mein dunkelstes geheimnis gelueftet.

@TE 

Wenn geld ne rolle spielt kannst du auch ne gebrauchte crucial m4 oder samsung 830 nehmen

Die waren damals und sind heute top. Auch gebraucht noch nutzbar.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Fokker (8. Juli 2013)

fensterkiller schrieb:


> Aber eine SSD ist so teuer!



So teuer sind die nicht mehr, hab mir anfang des Jahres eine 120 GB Adata SSD bei Saturn für 70€ geholt.


----------



## fensterkiller (8. Juli 2013)

Sie sollte nicht viel mehr als 60 € kosten und mehr als 100 GB Speicherplatz haben ... Ich glaub da gibt's keine


----------



## N00bler (8. Juli 2013)

Was sind Hybrid-Platten?


----------



## fensterkiller (8. Juli 2013)

Eine Mischung aus SSD und HDD. Eine HDD mit ein paar GB SSD Cache.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (8. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube, ich bin hier der einzige im Forum, der wirklich eine Hybridplatte betreibt - für das OS und für Spiele.
Mir gefällt es.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> An den fps ändert sich rein gar nichts


Ach, SSDs erhöhen die fps?  Also ja, Laderuckler werden verhindert, aber generell bekommt man durch eine SSD nicht mehr fps.



> und da eine Hybridfestplatte auch nicht "raten" kann welche Daten schnell benötigt werden werden auch die ladezeiten erst dann kürzer sein wenn du das gleiche Spiel/den gleichen Level mehrmals hintereinander laden musst (weil erst dann die nötigen Daten im "SSD-Teil" der Platte lagern).


Das stimmt so nicht.
Die Platte lernt zu "raten" und wird mit der Zeit richtig gut darin.
Die Platte lernt dauerhaft. Das heißt, auch wenn Du ein Spiel frisch startest und noch gar keine Daten geladen sind, sagt der Algorithmus dann vorraus, welche Daten als nächstes geladen weren sollen. Das "Level" muß also nicht vorher schon mehrmals geladen worden sein und sich im SSD-Teil befinden, um einen Nutzen davon zu haben. Sonst würde das Booten von Windows bei Systemstart auf einer SSHD ja auch nicht schneller gehen, da ist schließlich auch nicht Windows vorher in den SSD-Teil geladen.
Aber es ist richtig, die Platte benötigt ein paar Ladevorgänge, um zu lernen, welche Daten als nächstes gebraucht werden. Im Schnitt kann man sagen, die ersten 3 Male merkst Du kaum was, weil die Platte lernt, das viertel mal ist bereits deutlich schneller und mit dem fünften Ladevorgang läuft es so fix, das ab da kaum noch Geschwindigkeitssteigerungen zu merken sind, auch wenn der Algorithmus weiter lernt und das "Vorrausschauen" verfeinert. 



> Diese Platten sind bedingt sinnvoll wenn man beim Arbeiten etwa immer die gleichen Programme und Funktionen in seiner täglichen Routine benötigt. Das funktioniert bei Spielen zwar in begrenztem Maße auch, rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach aber den Mehrpreis nicht.


Ich finde, das macht sich bei Spielen genauso gut bemerkbar, wie bei Programmen, gerade wenn man immer das gleiche spielt. Der Mehrpreis ist meiner Meinung nach gegenüber normalen HDDs nur gering, dafür bekommt man eine Performance, die weit näher an einer SSD liegt als an einer HDD. Und man kommt nicht so schnell in Platznot wie bei einer SSD. Von daher ein guter Kompromiss in alle Richtungen: Preis-Leistung-Platz.


----------



## N00bler (8. Juli 2013)

fensterkiller schrieb:


> Eine Mischung aus SSD und HDD. Eine HDD mit ein paar GB SSD Cache.


#

Thanks.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (8. Juli 2013)

fensterkiller schrieb:


> Sie sollte nicht viel mehr als 60 € kosten und mehr als 100 GB Speicherplatz haben ... Ich glaub da gibt's keine


 
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
knapp 80€ für 120 GB geht eigentlich


----------



## Computer_Freak (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo 

Ich habe eine Hybrid-Festplatte und wie schon erwähnt die Leistung einer SSD wird nicht erreicht, aber Programme die man häufig verwendet z.B. Outlook das auf normalen Festplatten gerne mal ewig lädt braucht bei mir beim ersten Öffnen 5 Sekunden und beim zweiten Öffnen 1 Sekunde, aber selten verwendete Programme brauchen genau so lange wie auf einer normalen Festplatte.


----------



## Heretic (9. Juli 2013)

@ *X-CosmicBlue* u.*Computer_Freak*
Welche Platten verwendet ihr den ?

Ich denke mal das es auch unterschiede gibt , welche Platte genommen wird. 

Ist ja bei allen anderen sache auch so der eine kanns der andere Produziert Blender und schrott.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2013)

Die SSD ist ab Werk schneller und die Hybriden müssen lernen was häufig genutzt wird


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Juli 2013)

fensterkiller schrieb:


> Sie sollte nicht viel mehr als 60 € kosten und mehr als 100 GB Speicherplatz haben ... Ich glaub da gibt's keine


 Kennst du den Spruch "Wer billig kauft, kauft Zweimal" 
Leg noch 20€ drauf, und du bekommst eine Samsung840 mit 120GB


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. Juli 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> @ *X-CosmicBlue* u.*Computer_Freak*
> Welche Platten verwendet ihr den ?
> 
> Ich denke mal das es auch unterschiede gibt , welche Platte genommen wird.
> ...


Naja, hier ist es nicht so, denn es gibt nur eine Hersteller: Seagate.
Allerdings muß man gucken, welche Generation von SSDs man kauft.
Wenn ich mir die Leistungsdaten der kommenden 3. Generation angucke, bedauere ich fast, eine 1TB-SSHD der 2. Generation gekauft zu haben. Aber das gleiche gilt ja auch für neue CPUs oder GPUs, insofern ein Normalzustand für PC-Aufrüster 
Das aktuelle SSHD-Angebot SATA im Preisvergleich umfaßt 3 Platten und ich habe davon kronkret die ST1000LM014 gekauft und bin glücklich und zufrieden. Ist zwar ne Laptop-SSHD, aber die kann man auch problemlos im PC verwenden.
Alternativ gibt es zur Zeit noch die Seagate Momentus XT 750GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST750LX003), die eigentlich für den PC vorgesehen ist und hat ne höhere Drehzahl (7200 statt 5400) hat, daher etwas lauter ist, nur 32 statt 64MB Cache hat und auf SLC-NAND statt auf MLC-NAND setzt und etwas teurer pro GB als die Laptop-SSHDs ist.
Die kommende dritte Generation soll mit 16GB SSD-Cache statt 8 ausgerüstet sein, daher geh ich mal davon aus, da man Geschwindigkeitsmäßig noch näher an die reinen SSDs ranrückt. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die SSD ist ab Werk schneller und die Hybriden müssen lernen was häufig genutzt wird


Ja, die SSHD lernt aber schnell nach ~ 5 Ladezyklen ist sie schon erstaunlich schnell. Ich glaube, so eine kurze Lernphase kann jeder verkraften, der nicht voher schon mal ne SSD hatte 
Klar sind SSDs schneller, aber wenn man SSHDs einordnen soll, sind sie nach der Lernphase von der Geschwindigkeit her deutlich näher an SSDs als an HDDs.
Aber ich wiederhole micht...

Um also mal die Frage zu beantworten: Wenn man noch nie eine SSD genossen hat bzw deren Geschwindigkeitsrausch verfallen ist und man ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen Preis-Geschwindigkeit-Speicherplatz sucht, dann lohnt sich eine Hybridfestplatte auf jeden Fall.

Man bekommt zum gleichen Preis eine SSD, die schneller ist, aber deutlich weniger Speicherplatz bietet und man sich fragen muß, welche Daten man darauf speichern möchte.
Man bekommt zum gleichen Preis eine HDD, die größer, aber deutlich langsamer ist.
Man kann auch versuchen, zum gleichen Preis eine Kombination aus SSD und HDD zu bekommen, allerdings mit zusammen dann weniger Speicherplatz als die SSHD bietet und man muß sich noch mehr fragen, welche Daten auf die SSD sollen, weil diese noch kleiner geworden ist.


----------



## Computer_Freak (9. Juli 2013)

Ich verwende eine von Seagate 

Hier mal ein Link: Seagate Momentus XT | Geizhals Österreich 
die mit 500Gb und 4Gb SSD habe ich, aber die mit 750Gb hat 8Gb SSD Speicher

Edit: Und teuer finde ich sie jetzt nicht für die Speichermenge und Leistung die man bekommt.


----------



## fensterkiller (9. Juli 2013)

Meine Spielesammlung ist 360 GB groß, also .... 
500 GB würden aber reichen.


----------



## Computer_Freak (9. Juli 2013)

Lieber etwas mehr, sicher ist sicher Spiele und Filme werden ja in nächster zeit nicht kleiner.


----------



## fensterkiller (9. Juli 2013)

Aber sie sollte nicht mehr als 60€ kosten. ...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. Juli 2013)

Dann bleibt nur die 500GB-Laptop-SSHD.
Nee SSD für 60€, die auch noch qualitativ hochwertig ist und ...naja, 360Gb sind da utopisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenns dir aber um Spiele geht ist der Vorteil einer solchen Platte sehr gering. An den fps ändert sich rein gar nichts und da eine Hybridfestplatte auch nicht "raten" kann welche Daten schnell benötigt werden werden auch die ladezeiten erst dann kürzer sein wenn du das gleiche Spiel/den gleichen Level mehrmals hintereinander laden musst (weil erst dann die nötigen Daten im "SSD-Teil" der Platte lagern).
> Diese Platten sind bedingt sinnvoll wenn man beim Arbeiten etwa immer die gleichen Programme und Funktionen in seiner täglichen Routine benötigt. Das funktioniert bei Spielen zwar in begrenztem Maße auch, rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach aber den Mehrpreis nicht.



Als ich vor 2 (?) Jahren mal ne Momentus XT getestet habe, brauchte die 2, maximal 3 "Lerndurchläufe". Soweit ich das erkennen kann, guckt der Controller nicht, was besonders oft genutzt wird etc., sondern schlichtweg welche Daten das Laden verzögern, weil zu klein&verstreut sind - das kann er schon beim ersten Mal. Man muss also keineswegs eine ewig gleiche Routine haben (wer ettliche dutzend verschiedener, großer Programme verwendet, kommt aber ggf. irgendwann ans Limit des Caches  ) und Spiele, die von SSDs profitieren, profitieren i.d.R. auch ganz gut von einer SSHD.

Was weiterhin ein viel wichtigeres Gegenargument ist:
Es gibt immer noch keine 3,5" Modelle am Markt. Man hat somit den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil einer mittleren SSDs bei kleinen Dateien, aber den Nachteil einer 2,5" Platte bei großen Datenmengen. Unterm Strich zwar meist besser, als eine HDD - aber wenn man die schon hat, ist ein Umstieg imho für Desktop-Systeme fragwürdig. (und bei aktuelleren Intel-System mit SSD-Caching im Chipsatz nur im Falle mehrerer Betriebssysteme zu rechtfertigen. Und selbst da würde ich erstmal testen, ob man das weniger oft genutzte System nicht einfach auf ein ungecachetes Laufwerk legen kann)


----------

